
Telescope - awesome testing framework for Lua - mfukar
http://telescope.luaforge.net/
======
shubber
What's not clear from the project page is what I can do to mock the host
application - since Lua is primarily an embedded language, it doesn't help to
have setup, teardown and asserts if I can't say "and this host-function should
return (X)"

